# How long after the transfer...



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

did you remain lying down?  After my ivf and last month's fet, I stayed in bed (or lying down on the sofa) for about 4 days and only got up to eat, shower, etc.  Am I being over cautious and it doens't matter?  i.e. is sitting up ok or even standing up during the day ok?  The reason I'm asking is because my back is flared up and by lying down I'm making it worse (it's ok while lying down, but then tightens up so it's even worse when I try to get up).  How long did you all stay in bed vs sitting up and still taking it easy?


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ready. 

Sorry to hear your back is sore. 

For my first ICSI I lay down for the first afternoon in bed and then the next day lounged on the sofa and most of the following day too. Then just too it easy and made sure I wasn't rushing around or anything.

This time, I've lay in bed/sat up a bit and went down to eat my dinner at the table. I'll either be on the sofa or the bed (more channels on tv!!) tomorrow and probably Thursday and plan to be up and about a bit on Friday and over the weekend.

Hope that helps and that your back is better soon.

Take care hon.
xxxx


----------



## 4evawishing (Apr 30, 2007)

Me personally honestly dont think wat u do matters as long as u take it easy really.
But i totally understand y u asking as i would of properly asked the same wen my next go comes up   U dont know wat to do for the best sometimes do u?

With my icsi i was only getting up if i really had to from the word go didn't go any where apart from my mam's house once or twice in the 2nd week of 2ww.  That ended in BFN

When i had fet i just carried on as normal but taking it easy BFN
Good luck hun xx


----------



## ruthiet (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry about your back. 
Our clinic have said that it really makes no difference if you spend the whole 2ww lying down. They advise you carry on as normal, just avoid heavy lifting and major excercise sessions. They advise you to rest for a small time each day, and this is only for your sake not the embies. (ie if treatment doesn't work you will not blame your self for not resting at all.) My 1st 2ww I did nothing bfn, second I went back to work bfp although had a m/c. I am on day 8 of my 2ww after a natural fet and have gone back to work as usual. 
I guess in the end it is up to you, but I cerntianlly have found that carrying on as normal reduces the stress of waiting!! Good luck! x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Thank you so much for your responses.

MrsSO3, sounds like you're similar to me in that you'll be really resting the first few days and then will get up.  Wishing you lots of luck.  Glad we're going throgh the 2ww together.

4evawishing, so sorry about your bfns.  I'm sure you're right in that it doesn't really matter as women that get preg naturally often don't even know they're preg.  Hope the next one is it for you.

ruthiet, my clinic also mentioned not to lift heavy or to exercise.  Good luck to you!  You're half way there.

Thanks again.  I think I'm just being over paranoid


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to you all

Cat
xxxxxxxx


----------

